# Diablo 3 Echtgeld-Auktionshaus: Verkauf fehlgeschlagen, Item für 99 US-Dollar spurlos verschwunden



## FrankMoers (24. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3 Echtgeld-Auktionshaus: Verkauf fehlgeschlagen, Item für 99 US-Dollar spurlos verschwunden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3 Echtgeld-Auktionshaus: Verkauf fehlgeschlagen, Item für 99 US-Dollar spurlos verschwunden


----------



## golani79 (24. Juni 2012)

Mittlerweile hat er sein Geld:

    "Weavols himself confirms: “A supervisor got back to me 2 days ago. He claims the item did in fact sell, and they held the funds because of the battle.net balance cap, which is odd for 2 reasons. The first guy I spoke to on the phone told me specifically that is not what happened, and they let a larger sale immediately afterward go over the cap even more. At any rate, they put the money through to my paypal minus the fee today. Score one for viral complaining.”

Aber die Supportabwicklung liest sich nicht gerade sonderlich toll.
Da sollte sich Blizzard schon ein wenig mehr Mühe geben, wenn es um echtes Geld geht - immerhin verdienen sie ja auch daran.


----------



## T-I3ag (24. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es spektakulär, dass man sich innerhalb von 2 Monaten, seinen über Jahre aufgebauten Ruf zerstören kann. gz Blizzard


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Ich finde es spektakulär, dass man sich innerhalb von 2 Monaten, seinen über Jahre aufgebauten Ruf zerstören kann. gz Blizzard


 
Ich denke, Blizzards Ruf dürfte sich bessern, wenn sie den Spielern endlich mal entgegen kommen würden. 
Das heißt: Zumindest ein Offline-Modus für den SP. Es ist doch nicht so schwer, einen MP-Modus (online) und einen SP-Modus (offline) zu entwickeln. Haben sie mit SC2 doch auch geschafft. Also verstehe ich den Sinneswandel bei Diablo 3 einfach nicht. Das AH kann nicht der Grund sein. Hat ja mit dem Spiel an sich ja nur bedingt was zu tun.

Die einfachste und für beide Seiten (Kunde und Firma) effizienteste Lösung wäre einfach: Wer will, soll rein offline spielen. Und wer will, kann permanent online sein. Ganz einfach. Beides optional.

Ich mag Blizzards Spiele. Ich habe sowohl Warcraft, Starcraft und WoW gern gespielt. Und ich bin sicher, D3 ist für sich gesehen auch ein top Game, auch wenn ich mit Hack'n Slay nicht viel anfangen kann. Aber was sie sich hierbei geleistet haben, ist einfach nicht mehr akzeptabel.


----------



## Fightingfurball (24. Juni 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich denke, Blizzards Ruf dürfte sich bessern, wenn sie den Spielern endlich mal entgegen kommen würden.
> Das heißt: Zumindest ein Offline-Modus für den SP. Es ist doch nicht so schwer, einen MP-Modus (online) und einen SP-Modus (offline) zu entwickeln. Haben sie mit SC2 doch auch geschafft. Also verstehe ich den Sinneswandel bei Diablo 3 einfach nicht. Das AH kann nicht der Grund sein. Hat ja mit dem Spiel an sich ja nur bedingt was zu tun.
> 
> Die einfachste und für beide Seiten (Kunde und Firma) effizienteste Lösung wäre einfach: Wer will, soll rein offline spielen. Und wer will, kann permanent online sein. Ganz einfach. Beides optional.
> ...


 das RMAH ist schon der Grund für das alles. Blizzard rechnet sich einfach aus, dass das RMAH ihnen für die nächsten Jahre einen kontinuierlichen Einnahmestrom generiert. Dafür ist es erforderlich, dass möglichst viele dieses nutzen und das geht am besten wenn man die Leute dazu zwingt.


----------



## ING (24. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Ich finde es spektakulär, dass man sich innerhalb von 2 Monaten, seinen über Jahre aufgebauten Ruf zerstören kann. gz Blizzard


 villeicht eiskaltes kalkül, als publisher der den spieler nur gutes will ist man immer grenzen unterlegen wie weit man gehen kann. dieses image ist inzwischen aufgebrochen und blizzard kann jetzt walten und falten wie ea oder ubisoft und immer mehr restriktionen einführen um immer mehr an kontrolle und einahmen zu gewinnen.

wahrscheinlich haben sie nur 2 jahre an diablo 3 gearbeitet und den rest in die planung des image wandels gesteckt


----------



## Phone83 (24. Juni 2012)

Als ob es nur ihm so gehen würde. 
Auch hier gibt es die selben Fehler und andere.
Ich habe eine Legendäre 2 Hand Armbrust gefunden nur 2 waren von den Stats leicht besser dafür war meine aber mit der meisten dps und hatte nen Sockel.

Also reingestellt und siehe da 3 meiner Kumpels konnten das item im Rmah nicht finden.
Nach ablauf im GoldAh gestellt,  dort finden sie es. Selbe danach wieder ins RMAH (könnte ja nen fehler gewesen sein) NIX keiner konnte es sehen..

Ich verstehen das neue Dienste Zeit brauchen, aber wenn es um echtes Geld geht dann sollen sie ihre Arschbacken zusammen pressen und Gott verdammt mal zu sehen das es richtig machen oder offline setzten solang sie kp haben woher die ganzen Fehler kommen.


----------



## Tut_Ench (24. Juni 2012)

Fightingfurball schrieb:


> das RMAH ist schon der Grund für das alles. Blizzard rechnet sich einfach aus, dass das RMAH ihnen für die nächsten Jahre einen kontinuierlichen Einnahmestrom generiert. Dafür ist es erforderlich, dass möglichst viele dieses nutzen und das geht am besten wenn man die Leute dazu zwingt.


 
Wo zwingt denn Blizzard bitte die Leute ins RMAH? oO

Ich check nicht, wie alle Welt sich über das RMAH beschweren, aber keine 5 Minuten später einloggen kann, um selber dort Sachen reinzustellen.
Die Spieler sind doch die Deppen in diesem System nicht Blizzard, die das System anbieten. Die Spieler kaufen den Mist für Echtgeld und stellen ihren eigenen Plunder für Echtgeld wieder rein, in der Hoffnung eine schnelle Mark zu machen.

Einfachste Art den Kreislauf zu durchbrechen ist, einfach nix dort kaufen und nix dort reinstellen, schon gibts kein Geld für Blizzard.

Ein "kontinuierlicher Einnahmestrom" sieht nun wirklich anders aus....wenn sie den gewollt hätten, dann würde Diablo 3 monatliche Kosten haben.


----------



## T-I3ag (24. Juni 2012)

Fightingfurball schrieb:


> das RMAH ist schon der Grund für das alles. Blizzard rechnet sich einfach aus, dass das RMAH ihnen für die nächsten Jahre einen kontinuierlichen Einnahmestrom generiert. Dafür ist es erforderlich, dass möglichst viele dieses nutzen und das geht am besten wenn man die Leute dazu zwingt.


 
So siehts aus.

Es ist schon sehr aufällig, dass eigentlich nur Items droppen, die nicht für die gerade gespielte Klasse sind. Oder Werte haben, die man nicht gebrauchen kann.
Nahezu meine komplette Ausrüstung ist aus dem Auktionshaus (Gold!!!!) oder von Freunden. Bin zwar "erst" lvl 58 (Hölle, Akt 2) mit meinem Dämonenjäger. Aber wirklich brauchbares hab ich nur am Anfang gefunden. Da drängt sich der Verdacht einfach auf.
Es sollen so viele wie möglich ins RMAH.

Diablo 3 ist glaub ich der erste Vollpreistitel mit Pay-2-Win.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Ich finde es spektakulär, dass man sich innerhalb von 2 Monaten, seinen über Jahre aufgebauten Ruf zerstören kann. gz Blizzard


 Ich finde es faszinierend, aus wie vielen verschiedenen Abteilungen bei _Diablo 3 _Stümpereien kommen:
- Im Artbook der deutschen CE ist eine Seite mit französischem Text
- Gegnerskalierung: Die Gegner einer bestimmten Gegend sind nur Trash Futter - bis ein Elite Pack mit fiesen Fähigkeiten daherkommt, bei dem man 2 Tode und 4 Heiltränke braucht, bis die platt sind ...
- Digitale Version zuerst nur beschränkt spielbar
- ... und dann auch noch beschränkter als eigentlich geplant
- Unangekündigtes Herunterfahren der Server (bei WoW gibt es 15 Minuten vorher Warnungen)
- Lange andauernde Überlastung der Server zum Release
- an den Haaren herbeigezogene Story 
("Markierte" Seelen der 5 mächtigsten Höllendämonen, die als "Abfallprodukt" bei der Erstellung der Seelensteins aus verschiedenen Dimensionen dort hinengesaugt werden. Mit dem vorgegebenen Ziel, diesen Stein dann zu vernichten. Womit Diablo und Mephisto exakt da landen würden, wo sie vor dem "Hineinsaugen" sind: In dem Dunklen Abgrund...)

- 08/15 Musik im Vergleich zum legendären Ohrwurm aus dem ersten Teil, den man schon beim Anschlagen des ersten Akkords erkennt
- Unfertiges Spiel (PvP Modus, ansehbare Profile der D3 Spieler, (RM)AH
- Übereifriges Rauspatchen von möglichen Exploits (Vasen etc Drops werden entfernt statt generft)
- Kein Weiterleveln bis 99 nach dem Bezwingen des Inferno Modus
- Unabstellbare Begleiter- und Händlersprüche (oder zu wenig verschiedene - jaha, Händler in Akt 2, ich weiß, daß du meine Items nach meinem Tod wieder einsammeln willst ...*genervtsei*)
- Inkonsequenz bei der Story (Tyrael "Mr. Weisheit" tut am Ende so, als ob das Böse für immer vernichtet sei, dabei war es doch gerade er, der in dem Kurzfilm "Wrath" Imperius daran erinnert hat, daß Diablo immer wiederkommen wird, wenn getötet wird.)
- und nicht zuletzt Fehler wie der dieser Nachricht und scheinbar unzusammenhängend arbeitender Support. 
...

Wenn man das alles zusammenfaßt, ergibt sich eher das Bild eines Anfänger Unternehmens, die mit D3 ihr erstes Spiel veröffentlichen.
Mit der Erfahrung eines WoW im Rücken sollte allerdings eine derartige Menge von Stümpereien gar nicht erst auftreten...


----------



## T-I3ag (24. Juni 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Wo zwingt denn Blizzard bitte die Leute ins RMAH? oO
> 
> Ich check nicht, wie alle Welt sich über das RMAH beschweren, aber keine 5 Minuten später einloggen kann, um selber dort Sachen reinzustellen.
> Die Spieler sind doch die Deppen in diesem System nicht Blizzard, die das System anbieten. Die Spieler kaufen den Mist für Echtgeld und stellen ihren eigenen Plunder für Echtgeld wieder rein, in der Hoffnung eine schnelle Mark zu machen.
> ...


 
Stimmt. Keiner wird gezwungen. Aber wenn ich das Spiel komplett spielen will, d.h. alle Schwierigkeitsgrade durchmachen ohne "jahrelang" farmen zu müssen, dann komm ich zumindest ums Gold-Auktionshaus nicht rum. Dazu sind die Drops einfach zu bescheiden.

Und so ein "kontinuierlicher Einnahmestrom" ist sehr wohl vorhanden und berechenbar (siehe Free-to-Play Spiele). Die haben sich gedacht: "Gut, bei Diablo 2 haben nicht wenige ihr Zeug im Internet vertickt, dann nutzen wird das jetzt für uns und forcieren das Ganze ein bisschen."


----------



## ING (24. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Und so ein "kontinuierlicher Einnahmestrom" ist sehr wohl vorhanden und berechenbar (siehe Free-to-Play Spiele). Die haben sich gedacht: "Gut, bei Diablo 2 haben nicht wenige ihr Zeug im Internet vertickt, dann nutzen wird das jetzt für uns und forcieren das Ganze ein bisschen."


wirklich beängstigend finde ich das blizzard auch den markt reguliert, wenn man etwas mehr einnahmen möchte erhöht man die droprate etwas und kann sich sicher sein das die zahl der verkäufe in den nächsten tagen ansteigen wird. blizzard hat quasi ne gelddruck maschine entwickelt^^

klar, keiner ist gezwungen das ah zu nutzen aber wir wissen doch wie die kunden ticken, ganz besonders bei blizzard. wer kein problem damit hat monatlich für sein wow zu bezahlen wird auch kein problem damit haben sich ab und zu ein paar items zu kaufen. wie schon erwähnt wird der drang erhöht weil dagegen stundenlanges monotones farmen steht, da sind ein paar € schnell gezückt wenns dann direkt weiter geht...


----------



## Phone83 (24. Juni 2012)

@ Worrel

Manche Punkte die du aufführst sind nicht richtig und falsche erwartungen die du dir selber gemacht hast oder aus andere Spielen kennst.

Warum kann man nichzt bis 99 Spielen? Warum sollte man?
Das Endgame ist nicht dafür ausgelegt und Damals bei Diablo 2 Konnte man dies auch nicht!
Der Grund warum man NICHT immer Items findet die bracubar sind für die eigene Klasse ist doch klar.  
Bei 6 Stats auf einem Item ausgewält aus allen die es gibt und die Chance auf die Stats die man braucht also 4 der wichtigsten,
würde ich nur grob sagen ca  jedes 5000 Rare Item hat perfekte Stats.
Ich habe von allen Items die ich grade trage 4 selber gefunden und farme grade Akt3
(Items gefunden in Akt 2)

Ein Zaka aus D2 lod hatte immer Grundtats die immer drafu sind das hast du auch bei den Legend und den Setitems in D3.
Nur ist das game noch zu frisch das es haufenweise Sturmschilde gibt zu einem guten Preis.
Man kauft sich dieses Sturmschild mit nicht ganz so guten Stats und Spielt dann weiter und später findet, tauscht oder kauft man sich einfach nen neues mit perfekten oder besseren Stats.

Das ist wie eh und je nur das die Leute keine lust haben zu Farmen und das macht man mit dem selben Zeitaufwand die schon in D2 lod.
DasAh wird immer als ausrede genommen...würde ed das D3 ah nicht geben würde Ebay wieder überflutet werden und nichts ändert sich.

Die Items waren auch bei D2 damals sau teuer und für die meisten nicht erreichbar!


Man sieht schon in den Foren das sehr viele die sich immer über D3 aufregen d2 nie gespielt haben oder nur einmal durch und ds auch selber sagen das sie keine Lust hatten immer das selbe zu machen und DA LIEGT DER KNACKPUNKT.
diese Leute wollen das gefühl eines druchgespielten Spiels mit nicht mehr verbesserbaren Items um dieses Spiel bei seite legen zu können...


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> @ Worrel
> 
> Manche Punkte die du aufführst sind nicht richtig und falsche erwartungen die du dir selber gemacht hast oder aus andere Spielen kennst.
> 
> Warum kann man nicht bis 99 Spielen?


Weil bei Level 60 Schluß ist.



> Warum sollte man?


Damit nach Diablo auf Inferno noch Motivation da ist und kein "So. Fertig." Gefühl.



> Das Endgame ist nicht dafür ausgelegt und Damals bei Diablo 2 Konnte man dies auch nicht!


Bei Diablo 2 war das MaxLevel 99.



> Der Grund warum man NICHT immer Items findet ...


Ich hab doch gar nix über Items geschrieben ... oO



> Man sieht schon in den Foren das sehr viele die sich immer über D3 aufregen d2 nie gespielt haben ...


 .. und daß andere sich gar nicht die Posts durchlesen, auf die sie antworten oder diese mit wieder anderen verwechseln ...


----------



## Mothman (24. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei Diablo 2 war das MaxLevel 99..


Das Level-Cap wird sicher angehoben mit dem ersten Add-On.


----------



## Zelias (24. Juni 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Stimmt. Keiner wird gezwungen. Aber wenn ich das Spiel komplett spielen will, d.h. alle Schwierigkeitsgrade durchmachen ohne "jahrelang" farmen zu müssen, dann komm ich zumindest ums Gold-Auktionshaus nicht rum. Dazu sind die Drops einfach zu bescheiden.



Die Drops bei D3 sind in der Tat extrem sonderbar, zur Zeit bin ich in Hölle Akt 4, die Items die dort droppen sind aber größtenteils so underpowered das ich sie schon nicht mehr aufhebe. Da ist das Ausrüsten über das Goldauktionhaus extrem viel einfacher im Vergleich zum selbst sammeln. Dazu kommen die sonderbaren Drop-Wahrscheinlichkeiten von Set und Legendären Items sowie Schmiedeplänen. Ich habe bisher 0 davon gefunden, nichts aus keiner Kategorie. In Diablo 2 hatte ich am Ende vom normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad schon eine Hand voll Set Items welche auch mit einer solchen Häufigkeit gedropt sind das es motivierend war und man auch die Chance hatte ein niederleveliges Set zu kompletieren bevor man das Maxlevel erreicht hat. Ich persönlich finde die Designenetscheidung die Dropchancen so weit zu reduzieren jedenfalls sehr unmotivierend, ich kann mir auch höchstens vorstellen das der Sinn darin liegt, dass das Auktionshaus nicht mit Setitems geflutet wird die dann fast nichts mehr kosten.


----------



## ShawnS (24. Juni 2012)

Das Echtgeld Auktionshaus ist für mich ohnehin der Gipfel - und bis dort etwas größeres schiefläuft ist es wohl auch nur eine Frage der Zeit - Blizzard motiviert Farmer und Betrüger aber auch direkt mit Bargeld - wobei sie doch eigentlich nur dem normalen Spieler etwas mehr langzeitmotivation bieten wollten, vieleicht wollten sie auch einfach nur mehr Geld verdienen....
Wenn ein Spiel sich finanziell lohnt (was bei Item verkaufspreisen von 99 Dollar der Fall ist) ist es ganz einfach kein Spiel mehr sondern ernst. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich in Spiele verliebt weil man dort halt auch mal aus dieser Welt ausbrechen kann und mal nicht nur ans Geld denken muss (zumindest nicht an die physikalisch vorhandenen oder halt auch nicht vorhandenen €). Blzzard hats aber geschafft - mir ist der Spass vergangen.
Frei nach dem Motto mit Geld spielt man nicht habe ich D3 eingemottet - das Auktionshaus hat seinen Teil dazu beigetragen - wobei das natürlich nicht das einzige ist was mich nach über 3 Wochen Spielzeit stört..


----------



## Tut_Ench (24. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> wirklich beängstigend finde ich das blizzard auch den markt reguliert,  wenn man etwas mehr einnahmen möchte erhöht man die droprate etwas und  kann sich sicher sein das die zahl der verkäufe in den nächsten tagen  ansteigen wird. blizzard hat quasi ne gelddruck maschine entwickelt^^


Ah, jetzt versteh ich endlich die moderne Marktwirtschaft, wenn man die Dropchance erhöht und den Markt mit mehr guten Items flutet, steigen also die Käufe und Blizzard verdient nochmehr Geld, ja?....kein Kommentar. 



> klar, keiner ist gezwungen das ah zu nutzen aber wir wissen doch wie die kunden ticken, ganz besonders bei blizzard. wer kein problem damit hat monatlich für sein wow zu bezahlen wird auch kein problem damit haben sich ab und zu ein paar items zu kaufen. wie schon erwähnt wird der drang erhöht weil dagegen stundenlanges monotones farmen steht, da sind ein paar € schnell gezückt wenns dann direkt weiter geht...


Ach und den Tick der Kunden möchtest du jetzt Blizzard anhängen oder wie? Machst du dann auch Porsche dafür verantwortlich, dass die Leute zu schnell fahren? Immerhin wissen ie auch wie ihre Kunden ticken und bauen munter weiter Autos mit über 200 PS.
Natürlich wollen die Geld verdienen, ist doch ihr gutes Recht, würde keiner von uns hier anders machen, wenn er die Chance dazu hätte, wenn du eine hammergeile Waffe findest überlegst du auch zuerst, für wieviel du sie ins RMAH stelen kannst.

Davon abgesehen, ich weiß ja nicht, was du in Diablo 1 oder 2 gemacht hast, aber ich habe auch da stundenlang monoton gefarmt, um meine Items zu kriegen, denn darum geht es doch bei Diablo. In Diablo 2 konnte man schon lange bevor man das beste Equip hatte alles umschroten, was da stand und hat dann völlig stumpf immer die gleichen Bosse abgefarmt in der Hoffung endich die letzten 3 fehlenden Items, die man noch haben möchte zu finden.
Diablo 3 hat das nichtmehr, auch hier farmt man wie ein blöder seine Items, aber im Gegensatz zu Diablo 2 kann man nicht direkt alles umnageln, sondern braucht bestimmte Items noch, um weiterzukommen. In meinen Augen ist das eine gute Sache, weil man nicht nurnoch wegen seinem eigenen Vervollständigungsdrang farmt, sondern noch einen wirklichen Nutzen aus dem Kram ziehen kann.

Womit ich konform gehe ist, dass sie die Itemsdrops anpassen sollten, wenn ich Inferno Akt 2 spiele, dann kann ich nixmehr mit gelben Items für Level 56 anfangen. Auf Inferno sollten alle Gegner nurnoch Items mit Level 60+ in der Loottabelle haben.


----------



## ING (24. Juni 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt versteh ich endlich die moderne Marktwirtschaft, wenn man die Dropchance erhöht und den Markt mit mehr guten Items flutet, steigen also die Käufe und Blizzard verdient nochmehr Geld, ja?....kein Kommentar.


kein kommentar? also haste auch nichts zu sagen! 

trotzdem kleine einführung in die marktwirtschaft: wenn du 100 produkte in der woche herstellst aber 200 anfragen kriegst wirst du deine produktion auch hochfahren sonst entgeht dir profit. das der markt geflutet wird ist garnicht mal so sicher, ich denke viele die die items kaufen werden sie auch behalten / horten bis sie irgendwann aufhören und dann versauern die items in den accs.

blizzard weiß genau wie das angebot und die nachfrage aussieht und kann immer wieder mit geänderten werten oder patches etwas ändern / beeinflussen was zur folge hat das sich die spieler neu ausrüsten müssen, sie schaffen eine nachfrage die selbst bedienen können.



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Ach und den Tick der Kunden möchtest du jetzt Blizzard anhängen oder wie?


zum teil schon, sie haben ja den markt quasi erfunden. ok, das es soviele idioten gibt die für virtuellen schrott echtes geld bezahlen dafür kann blizzard nichts aber sie haben diesmal anscheinend alles daran gesetzt diese kundschaft diesmal richtig abkassieren zu können und irgendwo hört der spaß halt auch auf.

diablo ist für viele ein must have, koste es was es wolle. so sind die menschen, trotzdem muss man nicht das arschloch sein und dieses verlangen bis ins grenzenlose ausnutzen, sonst ist man nicht besser als der drogendealer um die ecke.


*Änderung durch Mothman:*
_Bild entfernt 
(ich fands zwar ganz witzig und gut gemacht, dein Fake-Bild. Aber es ist nicht fair den User gegenüber, deren Name im Bild war)_


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich denke, Blizzards Ruf dürfte sich bessern, wenn sie den Spielern endlich mal entgegen kommen würden.
> Das heißt: Zumindest ein Offline-Modus für den SP. Es ist doch nicht so schwer, einen MP-Modus (online) und einen SP-Modus (offline) zu entwickeln. Haben sie mit SC2 doch auch geschafft. Also verstehe ich den Sinneswandel bei Diablo 3 einfach nicht. Das AH kann nicht der Grund sein. Hat ja mit dem Spiel an sich ja nur bedingt was zu tun.
> 
> Die einfachste und für beide Seiten (Kunde und Firma) effizienteste Lösung wäre einfach: Wer will, soll rein offline spielen. Und wer will, kann permanent online sein. Ganz einfach. Beides optional.
> ...



Das kann ich nur voll und ganz unterschreiben. Genau meine Meinung


----------



## golani79 (24. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Tolles Bild hast du da gemacht.
Photoshop Skills ausgepackt?


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2012)

Oo Das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Sowas ist aber echt mies


----------



## Tut_Ench (24. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> kein kommentar? also haste auch nichts zu sagen!
> 
> trotzdem kleine einführung in die marktwirtschaft: wenn du 100 produkte in der woche herstellst aber 200 anfragen kriegst wirst du deine produktion auch hochfahren sonst entgeht dir profit. das der markt geflutet wird ist garnicht mal so sicher, ich denke viele die die items kaufen werden sie auch behalten / horten bis sie irgendwann aufhören und dann versauern die items in den accs.
> 
> blizzard weiß genau wie das angebot und die nachfrage aussieht und kann immer wieder mit geänderten werten oder patches etwas ändern / beeinflussen was zur folge hat das sich die spieler neu ausrüsten müssen, sie schaffen eine nachfrage die selbst bedienen können.


Das funktioniert alles aber nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass du die Nachfrage genau kennst und das Angebot gezielt steuern kannst. Bei Diablo ist das allerdings nicht der Fall, da Blizzard nicht genau steuern kann wieviele von welchen Items droppen und welche Stats die draufhaben.

Eine Erhöhung der Dropchance um wenige Prozent könnte schon dazu führen, dass der Markt mit so vielen Items geflutet wird, dass keiner mehr was kauft, weil die Leute sich überlegen, doch lieber selber zu farmen, weil mehr droppt oder sie doch lieber im Gold-AH kaufen, weil das Angebot deutlich gestiegen ist.
Im hab letztens mit meiner "Stammgruppe" zusammengespielt und da hat einer an einem Abend ein Setitem und ein Legendary gefunden, während er Rest den ganzen Abend nur Mist gefunden hat.

Es bleibt, wie es ist, der entscheidende Faktor sind die Spieler, wenn dort keiner einkauft wird auch nix reingestellt und Blizzard verdient garnix, aber die meisten schimpfen ja lieber rum und nutzen es trotzdem.

Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wieviele RMAH-Auktionen bisher schon erfolgreich getätigt wurden.



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Toller Fake und direkt reportet.


----------



## MICHI123 (24. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Tolles Bild hast du da gemacht.
> Photoshop Skills ausgepackt?


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im ernst. 100$ für ein ITEM?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?! Das Ding ist digital verdammt! Das existiert quasi garnicht! 
Das ist ein PC-Spiel!!! verrückt, einfach nur verrückt... ich wette da werden noch viel teurere Items verkauft... 

Über Blizzards unglaublich schlechtes, geldgeiles und kundenfeindliches Verhalten will ich garnichts mehr schreiben ...


----------



## onaccdesaster (24. Juni 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Im ernst. 100$ für ein ITEM?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?! Das Ding ist digital verdammt! Das existiert quasi garnicht!
> Das ist ein PC-Spiel!!! verrückt, einfach nur verrückt... ich wette da werden noch viel teurere Items verkauft...
> 
> Über Blizzards unglaublich schlechtes, geldgeiles und kundenfeindliches Verhalten will ich garnichts mehr schreiben ...


 
Na, auch ein "Leidensgenosse" wie ich?
Ich fasse mir auch an den Kopf. Beispiele für diese gnadenlose Abzocke findet man leider auch bei Grim Dawn und Path of Exile wo Leute schon Geld ausgeben für ein Spiel das es noch garnicht gibt! Klar, Leute können mit ihrem Geld machen was sie wollen aber wie Du so schön geschrieben hast..
Das ist ein PC-Spiel !!! Ich füge hoch hinzu... verdammt nochmal !

Wie es aussieht wollen es die Leute wohl nicht anders und meinetwegen brauch Blizzard oder die anderen "Abzockfirmen" ihr Image nicht mehr verbessern! Die sind bei mir unten durch!
Blizzard ist nicht mehr Blizzard, Westwood gibt es nicht mehr und Ascaron auch nicht!

Ich verfolge Firmen wie Runic oder Kalypso (Sins of a Solar Empire) und Iceberg Interactive ! Da geht es noch um PC-Spiele und nicht um "Marketing" !!
Ich akzeptiere so eine Abzocke nicht und sage es wieder : Das ist nur ein PC-Spiel !!!


----------



## Xell1987 (24. Juni 2012)

Der Internetzwang hilft nicht gegen Hacker und das Auktionshaus ist nicht so sicher wie Blizzard uns weismachen will.

Also könnten sie diesen Scheiß auch gleich wegmachen. Dann würde ich mir das Spiel vielleicht sogar kaufen


----------



## Rookieone (24. Juni 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht wollen es die Leute wohl nicht anders(...)


Genau das ist der Punkt: Die *Spieler *wollen es so! Es gibt leider viel zu viele Menschen, die bereit sind für virtuelles Gedöns in Computerspielen gigantische Summen an Echtgeld auszugeben, um sich damit einen "Vorteil" zu erkaufen.
Natürlich sind das nicht alle Spieler, es gibt auch solche wie uns, die pay2win verabscheuen und lieber ein gutes faires Spiel spielen würden.
Aber wenn ich News lese, dass allein die MMORPG Goldseller in China jährlich einen Umsatz von über 10 Milliarden (!!!) US-Dollar machen oder jemand bei ebay eine WoW Char für 7000 $ (!!!) kauft, bloß weil der eine Legendäre Waffe hat. Solche Spieler sind keine Einzelfälle! Das ist ein großer lukrativer Markt und solange es eine Nachfrage gibt wird es auch entsprechende Angebote geben.

Wie viele MMO Spieler gibt es insgesamt? 20-50 Millionen? Dann müsste jeder Spieler pro Jahr 200 - 500 $ an Goldseller gezahlt haben! Ich und einige andere haben das nicht getan, also haben weniger Spieler mehr bezahlt. Oder die Zahlen stimmen nicht oder ich bin gerade zu müde... Auf jeden Fall erschreckend! 

Ich bin froh, dass ich D3 noch nicht gekauft habe und bis jetzt nur eine kostenlose Starter-Edition besitze. Ich werde es sicher irgendwann spielen, aber 50-60 € für ein p2w Singleplayer Spiel mit Onlinezwang ist es mir nicht wert.


----------



## cryer (25. Juni 2012)

Blizzard hat das Modell der Item Shops einfach auf eine neue Stufe gehoben, den Begriff des Item-Shops vermieden und den Internetzwang salonfähig gemacht. Weil Blizzard und Diablo 3 auf der Verpackung steht, wurde trotzdem ein super Verkaufswert erzielt. Was nun passiert? Ist eigentlich egal! Sollten Spieler D3 die kalte battle.net Schulter zeigen, wäre das zwar ein Einkommensverlust, aber der wäre verschmerzbar, da ja eh nicht jeder das Echtgeldauktionshaus nutzt und das battle.net "kostenlos" ist und bleibt. Genug Geld verdient wird man mittlerweile allein aufgrund der weltweiten Abverkäufe des Spiels haben.

Es wäre nicht verwunderlich, wenn Blizzard das Konzept des RMAH auch auf sein kommendes MMO "Titan oder wie auch immer" übertragen würde. Auch der Einbau in WoW wäre noch möglich, so lange das Spiel noch über gute Abonnentenzahlen verfügt.

Es ist eben alles nur noch ein riesiges Geschäft und auch Blizzard kann sich vom Zwang oder Wunsch nach einem immer größeren Gewinn nicht frei machen. Das ist durchaus legitim und wie schon gesagt wurde: die Spieler wollen es so und kaufen trotz Bedenken und Unzufriedenheit. Meckern ist leicht, aber die Konsequenz ziehen ist es nicht


----------



## ING (25. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Tolles Bild hast du da gemacht.
> Photoshop Skills ausgepackt?


html skills wohl eher 
sowas in photoshop zu machen ist 100 mal mehr arbeit als den html-code zu editieren.

wollte unsere diabolischen 5 nur mal etwas auf die schippe nehmen weil ich es immer lustig finde wie sich die gleichen leute gegenseitig beifall klatschen um sich im kampf gegen die hater, flamer und anti-hipster weiter anzuheizen 

sollte sich jemand wirklich auf den schlipps getreten gefühlt haben entschuldige ich mich dafür.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: der dateiname ist übrigens "godlike.gif"


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> html skills wohl eher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wollt schon meinen, weil den Beitrag hab ich bestimmt nicht mit "Gefällt mir" angeklickt. 





Spoiler



Die Erklärung an sich ist nachvollziehbar, trotzdem gehört sowas nicht unbedingt zum guten Ton. Also in Zukunft lieber unterlassen, sonst rutscht Gott .. äh ... mir ... also doch Gott der Verwarnbutton unter den Mauszeiger.


----------



## Daishi888 (25. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> blizzard weiß genau wie das angebot und die nachfrage aussieht und kann immer wieder mit geänderten werten oder patches etwas ändern / beeinflussen was zur folge hat das sich die spieler neu ausrüsten müssen, sie schaffen eine nachfrage die selbst bedienen können.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, möchte mich ja in Eure sehr spannende Diskussion nicht einmischen, aber möchte auch kurz was dazu sagen und evtl. als Beispiel dienen oder so 

Zu dem ersten; Ich bin leider so ein Spieler, der sich nach dem letzten Patch neu ausrüsten muss. Bin ziemlich auf Attackspeed (AS) gegangen und habe nun die Arschkarte. Meine Waffe hatte knapp 1k dps undn nun nur noch 800. Gänzlich war ich bei insgesamt 36k Schaden. Nach dem letzten Patch waren es dann nur noch knapp 25k. Echt super Leistung! Und jetzt sag mir noch einer ich soll mich nicht aufregen oder wie andere immer der Meinung sind "rumwhinen". Wie dumm muss man sein um nach jahrelanger Entwicklung solch einen Fehler zu produzieren?!
Um jetzt wieder auf das RMAH zu kommen; Die Waffe hatte ich aus eben diesem mir für 30€ gekauft, aber auch nur weil ich an dem WE, wo das Ah freigeschaltet wurde auch gleich 30€ (okay, es waren "nur" knapp 27€, aber egal) eingenommen habe. Das ist als ob mich jemand beim Schmuck-Kauf bescheißt; Goldkättchen gekauft ud hinterher beim Juwelier bekomme ich gesagt, dass das Ding nix Wert ist...
Da ich jetzt "nur" 3€ ausgegeben habe sehe ich das, zumindest in diesem Fall, als nicht sooo tragisch für mich persönlich, aber ansich eine bodenlose Frechheit!
Ob das kaufen/verkaufen von virtuellen gegeständen moralisch i.O. ghet muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich persönlich habe da immer noch so meine Probleme (moralischer Art). Habe mir wirklich viele Diskussionen angeguckt und es gibt immer wieder ein "Für" und ein "Wieder". Danz ganze würde ich "philosophische Diskussion über die Moral beim Kauf von virtuellen Items" bezeichnen.
Da ich irgendwie ein schlechtes Gefühl habe, sobald ich das RMAH benutze, werde ich das zukünftig versuchen auch nicht mehr zu tun und gänzlich beim Gold-AH bleiben...

Zum zweiten; Denke an mir kann man ganz gut sehen wie viele Menschen ticken und muss Dir somit zustimmen; Blizzard verhält sich wirklich wie ein Drogendealer.

Das einzige was mir derweilen beim farmen in D3 noch Spaß macht ist das Zocken mit anderen zusammen... 

Zu guter Schluss belibt noch, wie so oft, die Anmerkung; Hoffentlich kommt bald Torchlight 2. Denke da kann ich wieder ohne moralische Bedenken und in Ruhe zocken. Derweilen habe ich, übertrieben gesagt, auch keinen Scharm mehr den ein oder anderen Expliot bei D3 zu nutzen, z.B.: Joine immer wieder an Punkt x um Goblins zu farmen...


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> SZu dem ersten; Ich bin leider so ein Spieler, der sich nach dem letzten Patch neu ausrüsten muss. Bin ziemlich auf Attackspeed (AS) gegangen und habe nun die Arschkarte. Meine Waffe hatte knapp 1k dps undn nun nur noch 800. Gänzlich war ich bei insgesamt 36k Schaden. Nach dem letzten Patch waren es dann nur noch knapp 25k. Echt super Leistung! Und jetzt sag mir noch einer ich soll mich nicht aufregen oder wie andere immer der Meinung sind "rumwhinen". Wie dumm muss man sein um nach jahrelanger Entwicklung solch einen Fehler zu produzieren?!
> Um jetzt wieder auf das RMAH zu kommen; Die Waffe hatte ich aus eben diesem mir für 30€ gekauft, aber auch nur weil ich an dem WE, wo das Ah freigeschaltet wurde auch gleich 30€ (okay, es waren "nur" knapp 27€, aber egal) eingenommen habe. Das ist als ob mich jemand beim Schmuck-Kauf bescheißt; Goldkättchen gekauft ud hinterher beim Juwelier bekomme ich gesagt, dass das Ding nix Wert ist...
> Da ich jetzt "nur" 3€ ausgegeben habe sehe ich das, zumindest in diesem Fall, als nicht sooo tragisch für mich persönlich, aber ansich eine bodenlose Frechheit!


Das soll jetzt nicht wirklich nach Klugscheisser klingen, auch wenn mein Titel so lautet. Aber jeder, der sich mit den Blizzardspielen, vorallem WoW, beschäftigt hat, der weiß, dass Blizzard Monate, selbst Jahre, später an den Einstellungen schraubt.

Was meinst du, wieviel Gold damals beim Umskillen bei WoW draufgegangen ist, nur weil bestimmte Dinge verändert wurden?

Klar kann man jetzt argumentieren, ein Anfänger wüsste das nicht, nur würde ein Anfänger für 30 EUR einen Gegenstand kaufen?

Ich bin kein Casual, aber auch kein Pro-Gamer, der Diablo 2 bis zum Erbrechen gezockt hat, ich hab in Akt I Hölle massive Probleme, trotzdem würde ich mir keinen Gegenstand für Echtgeld kaufen ... einfach wg. der Angst und Gefahr, dass das Blizzard hier irgendwelche Dinge verändert, und mein Item nutzlos wird. Oder, ich eine bessere Waffe finde ...  

Im Endgame, wo man wirklich sagt, okay, hier, 30 EUR für die letzte Waffe ... eine bessere gibts nicht, könnte ich es verstehen, aber warum will man dann so eine Waffe haben, wenns kein Endgame bzw. weitere Herausforderungen gibt?

Das greift für mich alles Hand in Hand und ich war schon von Anfang an ein Gegner das (RM)AH.


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke, eine kleine Bemerkung meinserseits: 





> und ich war schon von Anfang an ein Gegner das (RM)AH.



Für mich ist ein Gegner jemand der sich darüber aufregt, dagegen kämpft, nicht jemand der es nicht nutzt.

Ich sehe das mit dem Echtgeld AH ähnlich wie Du, nur bei mir ist der Grund eher "Warum soll ich mir da etwas kaufen? Ich will es doch alleine schaffen". 

Ich muss aber kein Gegner sein wenn mir etwas egal ist. Ich bin da eher ein Neutrum  Nach dem Motto: Echtgeld AH, werde berühmt oder verrecke, mirdochegal 

Wenn ich in Inferno 3 Monate in Akt 3 festhänge und no way out sehe, dann sehe ich das Echtgeld AH vielleicht mit anderen Augen


----------



## ING (25. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich muss aber kein Gegner sein wenn mir etwas egal ist. Ich bin da eher ein Neutrum  Nach dem Motto: Echtgeld AH, werde berühmt oder verrecke, mirdochegal


echt? dir wäre es egal wenn zukünftig alle vollpreis spiele noch ein echtgeld ah mitbringen in denen man sich, gegen weitere kohle, bessere items besorgen kann um schneller voran zu kommen oder um eintönige abschnitte zu überspringen?

für mich ist das wie das f2p konzept, bloß in ein vollpreis spiel intergriert


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> echt? dir wäre es egal wenn zukünftig alle vollpreis spiele noch ein echtgeld ah mitbringen in denen man sich, gegen weitere kohle, bessere items besorgen kann...


 Bei D3 sind die Items nicht besser als das, was du ohne AH finden kannst.

Das ist ein feiner, aber mitunter entscheidender Unterschied.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Rabowke, eine kleine Bemerkung meinserseits:
> 
> Für mich ist ein Gegner jemand der sich darüber aufregt, dagegen kämpft, nicht jemand der es nicht nutzt.
> 
> Ich sehe das mit dem Echtgeld AH ähnlich wie Du, nur bei mir ist der Grund eher "Warum soll ich mir da etwas kaufen? Ich will es doch alleine schaffen".


Das teile ich auch deine Einstellung, aber wie ich bereits obem meinte: für mich greift das alles Hand in Hand. Always on, Echtgeld-AH, merkwürdige Dropraten -> Zusatzeinnahmen. 

Ich fürchte halt einfach, dass dieses Modell Schule macht und wir bald andere Spiele haben, die auf so ein Grundsystem aufsetzen. Noch einen Tick weiter gedacht, was ist, wenn das der Prototype von Blizzard ist und bei ihrem nächsten großen MMO, sei es Projekt Titan oder WoW2 ,Bestandteil ist? Die Leute haben sich so ans RMAH gewöhnt ... implementieren wir das in unserem MMO.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass in einem MMO deutlich mehr Leute bereit sind, für Gegenstände echtes Geld auszugeben. Sogar richtig viel Geld ... und Blizzard verdient überall mit.

*Das* ist das eigentliche Grundproblem für mich und aus diesem Grund bin ich ein *Gegner* des RMAH.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei D3 sind die Items nicht besser als das, was du ohne AH finden kannst.
> Das ist ein feiner, aber mitunter entscheidender Unterschied.


... nicht wirklich. Ich verweise dezent auf meine letzten beiden Texte. 

Der Punkt, dass gekaufte Items besser sein könnten, ist in meiner "Befürchtungsliste" relativ weit unten angesiedelt.


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> echt? dir wäre es egal wenn zukünftig alle vollpreis spiele noch ein echtgeld ah mitbringen in denen man sich, gegen weitere kohle, bessere items besorgen kann um schneller voran zu kommen oder um eintönige abschnitte zu überspringen?
> 
> für mich ist das wie das f2p konzept, bloß in ein vollpreis spiel intergriert



Ja, mir WÄRE es egal da ich ja nicht gezwungen bin es zu nutzen um mein Spielerlebnis möglichst kurz zu machen. WENN, und das hast Du nicht zitiert, dadurch ein absoluter Kopierschutz, ein bestmöglicher Cheaterschutz und so eine Verschmelzung von SP und MP gegeben wären.



> für mich ist das wie das f2p konzept, bloß in ein vollpreis spiel intergriert



Also F2P bedeutet Deiner Ansicht nach Geld auszugeben um schneller voranzukommen? Also im Endeffekt ein neuer Weg in einem Doom IDDQD einzugeben um den Endboss zu knacken aber im MP? Okay


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *Das* ist das eigentliche Grundproblem für mich und aus diesem Grund bin ich ein *Gegner* des RMAH.



Sorry das ich das so aus dem Kontext reisse, aber habe ich das richtig verstanden? Für Dich ist das Grundproblem an dem Echtgeld AH daß Blizzard selber Geld verdienen will und es nicht Ebay überlassen möchte? Also Das ist für mich doch dass normalste auf der Welt.

Und selbst wenn es so kommt, wenn es überall ein Echtgeld AH gibt, in ihm aber nur gefundene Sachen von Spielern reingestellt werden (die Verschwörungstheorien daß Blizzard selber Sachen reinstellt ignorieren wir hier mal) und es dafür keine Itemshops mehr gibt (kaufe Dir 10x XP für 24 Std für 10 Euro) würde ich es begrüßungswert finden.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sorry das ich das so aus dem Kontext reisse, aber habe ich das richtig verstanden? Für Dich ist das Grundproblem an dem Echtgeld AH daß Blizzard selber Geld verdienen will und es nicht Ebay überlassen möchte? Also Das ist für mich doch dass normalste auf der Welt.


Du hast das nicht richtig verstanden, nein. Ich quote mich einfach mal selbst:

_Das teile ich auch deine Einstellung, aber wie ich bereits obem meinte: für mich greift das alles Hand in Hand. Always on, Echtgeld-AH, merkwürdige Dropraten -> Zusatzeinnahmen._

Ich setz mir jetzt mal meinen Hut aus Alufolie auf und behaupte:, dass die Dropraten für die gespielte Klasse so unterirdisch schlecht ist, dass man auf das AH zurückgreifen muss, um überhaupt Erfolg zu haben.

Wie gesagt, dass ist eine Behauptung ohne Substanz, verdeutlicht aber, warum ich ein Problem damit habe. Eine Firma, die mit dem RMAH Geld macht, kann beeinflussen, was wann für Gegenstände droppen. Das mag ja bei Diablo 3 nicht wirklich tragisch sein, aber in einem Gruppenspiel, MMOs, ist es wichtig. 

D.h. man kann durch den Entwickler dazu gedrängt werden Items für echtes Geld zu kaufen ... und das ist mMn die komplett falsche Entwicklung unseres Hobbys.


----------



## ING (25. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei D3 sind die Items nicht besser als das, was du ohne AH finden kannst.
> 
> Das ist ein feiner, aber mitunter entscheidender Unterschied.


die betonung liegt auf "kannst". wenn du zb. ein bestimmtes item haben  willst, wie groß ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das du es findest?

ich hab ja geschrieben "schneller voran zu kommen oder um eintönige  abschnitte zu überspringen" und das ist hier bei diablo3 doch gegeben,  oder? ich hab nicht gesagt das man im ah bessere waffen finden kann, das  ist ein mißverständnis deinerseits weil das wäre dann schon p2w.  ebenfalls ein feiner aber entscheidener unterschied...



Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, mir WÄRE es egal da ich ja nicht gezwungen bin es zu nutzen um mein Spielerlebnis möglichst kurz zu machen. WENN, und das hast Du nicht zitiert, dadurch ein absoluter Kopierschutz, ein bestmöglicher Cheaterschutz und so eine Verschmelzung von SP und MP gegeben wären.


weiß jetzt nicht so recht was kopier / cheaterschutz und sp2mp mit einem echtgeld ah zu tun haben soll?



Vordack schrieb:


> Also F2P bedeutet Deiner Ansicht nach Geld auszugeben um schneller voranzukommen? Also im Endeffekt ein neuer Weg in einem Doom IDDQD einzugeben um den Endboss zu knacken aber im MP? Okay


ja, f2p bedeutet für unter anderem auch zeitersparnis denn es verschafft dir ja keinen direkten vorteil gegenüber anderen spielern, die können genau so stark werden, müssen halt nur mehr zeit investieren.


----------



## Daishi888 (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt nicht wirklich nach Klugscheisser klingen, auch wenn mein Titel so lautet. Aber jeder, der sich mit den Blizzardspielen, vorallem WoW, beschäftigt hat, der weiß, dass Blizzard Monate, selbst Jahre, später an den Einstellungen schraubt.
> 
> Was meinst du, wieviel Gold damals beim Umskillen bei WoW draufgegangen ist, nur weil bestimmte Dinge verändert wurden?
> 
> ...



Ja, hast ja Recht. Habe auch mal WoW gespielt etc. pp. und hätte es besser wissen sollen. Zu meiner Verteidigung; ich war schon ziemlich blind vor Itemgeilheit und wollte halt auch ne schicke Waffe, mit der ich dann evtl. auch irgendwann Inferno schaffe bzw. schaffen könnte. Zudem habe ich im Prinzip "nur" 3€ (zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Spielpreis) ausgegeben, was für solch eine Waffe sehr billig war/ist. Manch anderer kauft oder hätte die für 250€ (höchstbetrag im RMAH) gekauft. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren all das halt Argumente, die erst mal für den Kauf gesprochen haben. Einfach viel mir die Entscheidung nicht, aber das habe ich, glaube ich, schon in meinem ersten Beitrag verdeutlicht. Desweiteren dachte ich mir; "ach komm ein mal probierste das jetzt aus". 

Wer so gar nicht verstehen kann, dass man über einen virtuellen Itemkauf nachdenkt oder am Schluss sogar macht, mal ein blödes Beispiel; Blumen! Sind teilweise teuer, schön anzugucken und irgendwann gänzlich weg, aber die Frau freut sich drüber. Nur mal so um relativ zu bleiben. Was ich damit sagen möchte; Bitte nicht gleich die ganzen Leute verdammen, die virtuelle Items kaufen. Ansich ist das hirnrissig, aber das ist es doch eigentlich auch, wenn ich mir Blumen kaufe, oder? Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit dem Äpfel/Birnen gedöns. 

Ende vom Lied; Ich lasse es! Ich möchte beim zocken mir nicht ein schlechtes Gewissen machen...


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> die betonung liegt auf "kannst". wenn du zb. ein bestimmtes item haben  willst, wie groß ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das du es findest?


Da selbst bei Legendaries die Stats zufallbehaftet sind: Gibt es überhaupt "bestimmte" Items, die man sich aussucht?
Abgesehen von Setitems wage ich das zu bezweifeln.



> ich hab nicht gesagt das man im ah bessere waffen finden kann, das  ist ein mißverständnis deinerseits weil das wäre dann schon p2w.  ebenfalls ein feiner aber entscheidener unterschied...


Das war mir beim Verfassen schon bewußt - ich habe es wohl etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> weiß jetzt nicht so recht was kopier / cheaterschutz und sp2mp mit einem echtgeld ah zu tun haben soll?



Always on Zwang, kein eigenständiger Offline Modus, das sind alles Dinge die wegen dem Echtgeld AH da sind und sie tun dem Cheater/Kopierschutz gut.



> ja, f2p bedeutet für unter anderem auch zeitersparnis denn es verschafft dir ja keinen direkten vorteil gegenüber anderen spielern, die können genau so stark werden, müssen halt nur mehr zeit investieren.



Bei offline Spielen gibt es diese Möglichkeit der Zeitersparnis gar nicht. Wieso findest Du es so schlimm? Must ja nicht nutzen.

So etwas nervt mich überhaupt nicht. Ich verabscheue es wenn man scih durch Itemshops bessere Gegenstände erkaufen kann die im Spiel gar nicht erhältich sind.


----------



## ING (25. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da selbst bei Legendaries die Stats zufallbehaftet sind: Gibt es überhaupt "bestimmte" Items, die man sich aussucht?


na gut, sagen wir ein bestimmtes item das gut zu deinem char passt. da sind sich ja fast alle einig das man so gut wie nie was findet was dem eigenen char nützt. klar kann zufall sein, musses aber nicht, blizzard kann da schlicht alles kontrollieren 

und überleg mal wo das in zukunft noch hinführen kann, das kann doch keiner wirklich wollen


----------



## ING (25. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Always on Zwang, kein eigenständiger Offline Modus, das sind alles Dinge die wegen dem Echtgeld AH da sind und sie tun dem Cheater/Kopierschutz gut.


sry aber das echtgeld ah als kopierschutz zu nennen will nicht in meine logik, das müsstest du ausführlicher erklären, man kann always-on auch ohne echtgeld ah einbauen, siehe ubisoft.



Vordack schrieb:


> Bei offline Spielen gibt es diese Möglichkeit der Zeitersparnis gar nicht.


ich kenn keine f2p singleplayer offline games 



Vordack schrieb:


> Wieso findest Du es so schlimm? Must ja nicht nutzen.


ja, ich muss auch keine games mehr spielen, trotzdem würde ich es gern. es geht schon lange nicht mehr darum ob ich etwas nutzen muss sondern wie sehr das spiel mich dazu nötigt es zu benutzen. auch hier ist der tenor bei diablo 3 so ziemlich das man irgendwann ohne ah nicht mehr weiter kommt. gegenargument euererseits: musst ja nicht inferno spielen --> musst das spiel ja nicht komplett spielen und da ist die frage, ist es schon zwang oder nicht?

und wie gesagt, ich will nicht wissen was für abartige spielkonzepte da noch in der zukunft auf uns zukommen.



Vordack schrieb:


> So etwas nervt mich überhaupt nicht. Ich verabscheue es wenn man scih durch Itemshops bessere Gegenstände erkaufen kann die im Spiel gar nicht erhältich sind.


aber du wirst doch wohl nachvollziehen können das der trend eindeutig dahin geht, das crytek demnächste nur noch f2p macht und ea darin die zukunft der games sieht sollte auch dir zu denken geben welche entwicklung du da nicht nur tolerierst sonder auch wehemnt hier verteidigst nur weil blizzard das jetzt etabliert...


----------

